# FIS inquiry



## mama mia (27 Feb 2012)

my FIS is up for renewal in April and im expecting a child in june, do i contact FIS to let them know of this change in june and does my FIS payment change or do i have to wait till next april for renewal for my payment to change


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Feb 2012)

You must always inform them of any change in circumstances. As soon as your new baby arrives drop them a note with date of new arrival.


----------



## mama mia (28 Feb 2012)

thanks for that


----------



## michaelm (28 Feb 2012)

mama mia said:


> my FIS is up for renewal in April and im expecting a child in june, do i contact FIS to let them know of this change in june and does my FIS payment change or do i have to wait till next april for renewal for my payment to change


No harm to let them know but there should be no need.  Once your increased Child Benefit kicks in the FIS payment will be increased and backdated.


----------



## strawberry78 (22 May 2012)

hi, i just see your post op, when i had my last baby i rang the fis office and they told me to just send up a copy of birth cert and they automatically added the baby onto the fis payment.


----------



## WhiteVanMan (23 May 2012)

mama mia said:


> my FIS is up for renewal in April and im expecting a child in june, do i contact FIS to let them know of this change in june and does my FIS payment change or do i have to wait till next april for renewal for my payment to change



Your payment will be updated automatically once the birth is registered and "on the system".

Never heard of anybody else being asked for a birth cert... Unless maybe the birth occurred outside the state?


----------

